# What light for a 20 gallon long?



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

I am wondering what light would provide med-high light for a 20L. Also, could I use liquid co2 with high light instead of pressurized co2? I'd like to grow high light plants, but I can't afford to do pressurized co2 and my room is too cold for DIY :icon_neut
I'd like to spend under $125 but the less the better. If it only grows medium light plants that is okay also.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

This fixture may be a bit on the low side as many use it for low tech. I found that I needed to use Excel and was growing some plants nicely with CO2. They are cheap and compact but some haven't found them to be reliable-

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11248153

Coarlife made a PC fixture that worked great for me but a bit on the high side, I had to hang it. Can't find it online. I wouldn't pay much money for it as it is outdated but I found one on clearance for $20. You may be able to find one for cheap.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

You can't have a Maserati on a Vespa budget buddy.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

xmas_one said:


> You can't have a Maserati on a Vespa budget buddy.


You kind of can for a 20 long without CO2. Even a good T8 fixture could work.


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

Right now, I am using a 29g high aquarium light that I bought for $5.00 for my 20g. It is the same size fit for it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> This fixture may be a bit on the low side as many use it for low tech. I found that I needed to use Excel and was growing some plants nicely with CO2. They are cheap and compact but some haven't found them to be reliable-
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11248153
> 
> Coarlife made a PC fixture that worked great for me but a bit on the high side, I had to hang it. Can't find it online. I wouldn't pay much money for it as it is outdated but I found one on clearance for $20. You may be able to find one for cheap.


I have that first one on one of my tanks. It's pretty basic. 
I'll look around for that Coarlife one.


----------



## Adrand (Feb 13, 2012)

I have that aqueon t5no fixture on my 20long. Very happy with it so far. Growing vals, rotala colorata (grows like a weed), anubia, amazon swords, and xmas moss. The fixture currently sits on an open top but i wish it was a little elevated as the light seems a bit concentrated on the middle. And worth noting is currently it has the original 6700 bulb and an actinic bulb. Yes an actinic. I was previously using the fixture on a 29 gallon reef tank before i upgraded to t5HO on that. I just haven't gotten around to swapping out the bulb in the past 9 months lol but everything grows great. I definitely recommend the fixture.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Scottyhorse said:


> I have that first one on one of my tanks. It's pretty basic.
> I'll look around for that Coarlife one.


The problem you will have is that the fixture I linked and something with more light will be that the fixture with more light will likely have significantly more light. I feel like a 2 bulb T5HO, for example, is way to much light without CO2, especially if it has even decent reflectors, much less good ones. You may try a single bulb T5HO which should be in your budget, or try to find a dual bulb one where you can either take one bulb out or switch one bulb off.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

i just received the finnex ray2 a few days ago, under 100$ shipped to my doorstep. 

should provide the high light your looking for but would imagine that i will require some sort of co2 to keep the algae in check

this is going on my 20L setup as well


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm going to be dosing liquid co2 with glute.


----------



## ehorn (Feb 16, 2013)

IMHO, if you desire a med --> high light setup, then you should put those funds towards pressurized co2 *first* and use 6500k cfls as an initial lighting solution and upgrade lighting if and when funds permit. This setup will give very good results. 

If you go med--> high light without pressurized co2 it will be nothing but heartaches dealing with algae.


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree with ehorn...I got two 13watt 6500k cfls plus aluminum dome lamps for under $20 even though I would love a finnex LED fixture. Without co2 there is no point to having high lighting (imo) and going cheap with lighting allows me to get co2, then i can save my money and upgrade to nice LEDs later.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

I know of people who have very high light tanks with only glute as their co2 source. I would like to try this. 
If I could find a pressurized co2 system that only cost half an arm, then maybe I would consider it. But there seems to be so many things that can go wrong with it and I am going to be keeping sensitive fish in the tank. 
If anyone could direct me to a pressurized co2 system that is within my 14 year old budget, I'll love you forever


----------



## ehorn (Feb 16, 2013)

PM these guys and talk to them, they may have some ideas for pressurized co2 in the "half an arm" price range.. 


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/member.php?u=18901
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/member.php?u=20708


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, I PM'd them


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Glute+very high light won't work, I consider very high light 120+ par and at those levels not running co2 is an awful idea unless you want to grow algae for algae loving fish... Glute won't do you any good at that point since you'd have to overdose which can be dangerous


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Get co2 and cheap cfls I personally like the 150-300 watt equivalents that homedepot has under the label Eco smart. Make sure you raise them up a bit if you go that route though


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I just bought 30" Ray 2 fixtures for my 20L tanks.

Some people don't like the fact that the 30" fixtures use the 24 inch lights but that is the case for most odd sized lights, even with LED fixtures.

I haven't been using them enough to speak from experience but they should provide enough light to grow just about anything without going to ridiculous levels where pressurized CO2 is absolutely mandatory.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

shrimpNewbie said:


> Get co2 and cheap cfls I personally like the 150-300 watt equivalents that homedepot has under the label Eco smart. Make sure you raise them up a bit if you go that route though


Could you link me to them? I probably wouldn't find them LOL


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/EcoSmart-42-Watt-150W-Soft-White-CFL-Light-Bulb-1-Pack-E-ES5M842/202067799/

Phillips has a similar bulb at 5000-6500 which would be good to mix with but personally I like the yellow/pink it gives off. Plants liked it for me and I have the higher wattage one also


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

What kind of fixture would I use for that?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Dome lamps  cheap ones from home depot


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I am very familiar with those, living on a farm! 

Doesn't that look kinda weird though?


----------

